# Ultimate RC GRUDGE MATCH RACE 12/3/11



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

There should be some smack talk for this one.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I got this on my calendar.


----------



## Triple Fail (Oct 2, 2011)

darn i want to go back but its so far


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Triple Fail said:


> darn i want to go back but its so far


just do it, the track is awesome!

Matt


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

ill be there


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hell you have a month in a half to plan. LOL


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Will the layout change by December 3rd? 

I'd like to make this one.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

TX_Punisher said:


> Will the layout change by December 3rd?
> 
> I'd like to make this one.


 This will be the same layout used for RC Pro


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Getting close*

Its getting close guys hope you bring your a game this will be the last race on this layout


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone know who took pictures for the RC Pro TXSS Finals?

Thanks!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ill be there cant wait.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Lets bump this to the top!

*Bring your A-game SUCKAS!*


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

This will be a good race. The track is perfect and in as good a shape as it was for the State Finals.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Yep, it's gonna be a good one. I'll be there; e-buggy and short course. Bring it, boys! :dance:


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it!!! Need to get the buggy out the truck at some point!


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

UH plays in the conference championship at 11a that day. Plus I need a transponder. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

wily said:


> Lets bump this to the top!
> 
> *Bring your A-game SUCKAS!*


oh what........ just came off the setup board..... figured i would give ya a shot... (more your speed)..... come get you some that van is dialed....


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

RMOSLEY said:


> oh what........ just came off the setup board..... figured i would give ya a shot... (more your speed)..... come get you some that van is dialed....


I thought it was lots of practice and natural talent that made you so fast, but after seeing that picture I realize all I needed to do is to put the rear tires on backwards!

Don't worry your secret is safe with me!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

RMOSLEY said:


> oh what........ just came off the setup board..... figured i would give ya a shot... (more your speed)..... come get you some that van is dialed....


Now thats funny! Now I have to make it.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

RMOSLEY said:


> oh what........ just came off the setup board..... figured i would give ya a shot... (more your speed)..... come get you some that van is dialed....


Who's driving?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> I thought it was lots of practice and natural talent that made you so fast, but after seeing that picture I realize all I needed to do is to put the rear tires on backwards!


There not on backwards, he's goes both ways!!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

wily said:


> Now thats funny! Now I have to make it.


mission complete, subject took the bait.......anyone got a elec. truggy for rent?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't wait. Buggy and Truggy are ready.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

RMOSLEY said:


> mission complete, subject took the bait.......anyone got a elec. truggy for rent?


I'll hook you up. I was really planning on racing only one class anyway.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

count me in for sc! first race ever!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

I'm in work pending


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Hopefully, new ride will show up tomorrow:biggrin: so I can play....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

im in, gott get my s/c fixed, not sure what classes ill run yet. maybe just s/c and ebuggy


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Cant wait for Sat. should be some good racing.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking forward to running at Ultimate again, see you Saturday!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Can any1 lend me a battery? Cuz i only have 1 idk if thats enough for race day, i WILL give it back atvthe end of the day


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have some 4S, 5000mAh batteries that are 50mm x 140mm (perfect for Eco) that you are welcome to borrow as long as you have a good LVC set on your speed control. My batteries have EC5 connections and I have an adapter made if you are running Deans.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I have some 4S, 5000mAh batteries that are 50mm x 140mm (perfect for Eco) that you are welcome to borrow as long as you have a good LVC set on your speed control. My batteries have EC5 connections and I have an adapter made if you are running Deans.


What's got into you? Loaning truggies, batteries, etc. You're just Mr. Friendly these days.

Listen, I hear it's gonna be windy Saturday. Is it alright if I borrow your trailer for the day? :slimer:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll loan you a spot on the couch. That's as good as I can do.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

How about loaning me your spot in the A-Main? That would be a nice gesture on your part...

BTW, I'm negotiating for a truggy. Just waiting on sponsorship to come through.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Labrat99 said:


> How about loaning me your spot in the A-Main? That would be a nice gesture on your part...
> 
> BTW, I'm negotiating for a truggy. Just waiting on sponsorship to come through.


Hey, we're negotiating for a new truggy too!

Gonna be giving you fast guys a moving chicane!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol i was the guy running the blue & orange sc10 4x4 last friday. I need a 2s with deans thanks tho, im rly thinking of getting an 1/8 scale e buggy i like the sct but not a 100%


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Labrat99 said:


> How about loaning me your spot in the A-Main? That would be a nice gesture on your part...
> 
> BTW, I'm negotiating for a truggy. Just waiting on sponsorship to come through.


I had no idea that Pfizer was getting into the RC market!?!?!? The new VGRA-T 1/8 Truggy, from Pfizer!!!! Sounds sweet man! Is there a brushless conversion?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hahah*

The Cialis STR-8 truggy.......That's funny I don't care who you are.....:rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rcfishing said:


> Lol i was the guy running the blue & orange sc10 4x4 last friday. I need a 2s with deans thanks tho, im rly thinking of getting an 1/8 scale e buggy i like the sct but not a 100%


Alright guys. Somebody help him out with a 2S for Saturday.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Alright guys. Somebody help him out with a 2S for Saturday.


I'll be happy to loan him one, but it's gonna have a Traxxas connector on it. It will need an adapter.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Merdith said:


> The Cialis STR-8 truggy.......That's funny I don't care who you are.....:rotfl:


HAHAHA....the STR-8......that's much funnier than mine!

Maybe the HRD-8T?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Labrat99 said:


> I'll be happy to loan him one, but it's gonna have a Traxxas connector on it. It will need an adapter.


Thanks! Ill make an adapter. Female traxxas to male deans right?
Are traxxas connectors better than deans? Or just preference?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Nvm its male traxxas to female deans lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Traxxas is better, IMO. Easier to connect and more surface area for contact. For those same reasons, I like the EC5 best. The vast mojority of Houston uses Deans.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Rcfishing said:


> Nvm its male traxxas to female deans lol


That should do it.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

so what time do i need to b there? and can some1 give me a rundown on how the race day goes?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> so what time do i need to b there? and can some1 give me a rundown on how the race day goes?


I'm usually Get there early before the gates open so I can get a good spot. Then after setting everything up I go through my buggy to make sure it's in prime condition for practice. I usually practice for two hours before the start but since we're starting at 11am I'll have to sacrifice some practice to get the car ready for the three rounds of 5 minute qualifiers. Once u run ur qual you'll have to Marshall next race, after that I usually sit down with buggy and spend the next 45 minutes going through the car before next qual!! After All the quals are finished I usually tear the car down and rebuild it with new bearings and what er else is needed to keep the car in top notch condition. Then after all the races are completed I usually rebuild the car again for next weeks race. By that time they should be about ready to hand me my trophy(s)!!!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

sounds great! cant wait


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hogster said:


> I'm usually Get there early before the gates open so I can get a good spot. Then after setting everything up I go through my buggy to make sure it's in prime condition for practice. I usually practice for two hours before the start but since we're starting at 11am I'll have to sacrifice some practice to get the car ready for the three rounds of 5 minute qualifiers. Once u run ur qual you'll have to Marshall next race, after that I usually sit down with buggy and spend the next 45 minutes going through the car before next qual!! After All the quals are finished I usually tear the car down and rebuild it with new bearings and what er else is needed to keep the car in top notch condition. Then after all the races are completed I usually rebuild the car again for next weeks race. By that time they should be about ready to hand me my trophy(s)!!!


My head is about to explode because there's so much I want to say here!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

What Rob says IS what a lot of racers do. What he really does is show up 10 minutes after Signup ends, car covered is dirt from a race 8 weeks ago and then proceeds to go out and turn stupid fast laps. Too bad he is gonna flame out before its done. ;-)


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have some 2s batts, that i can loan ya. 
what brand shortcoarse are you running?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

ae sc10 4x4, xerun 120a with novak hv 550 5.5

what connectors do they have?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have deans plugs on them. look for me, i will be in a black f-150 with a white trailer.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> What Rob says IS what a lot of racers do. What he really does is show up 10 minutes after Signup ends, car covered is dirt from a race 8 weeks ago and then proceeds to go out and turn stupid fast laps. Too bad he is gonna flame out before its done. ;-)


Yeah, that post was too funny. He may be the only guy in the Houston area that works on his car less and shows up later than me.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*Move over Biatches!*

The Pfizer folks showed up at my house with the money truck this afternoon, sponsorship has been secured.

Looks like I'll be in the e-buggy class and WINNING the truggy class this weekend. :doowapsta


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Rusty congrats on the newst sponser. Did you get Poligrip on board for that new tire sponsership yet?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Labrat99 said:


> The Pfizer folks showed up at my house with the money truck this afternoon, sponsorship has been secured.
> 
> Looks like I'll be in the e-buggy class and WINNING the truggy class this weekend. :doowapsta


Ohhh, I might have to race truggy now.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Labrat99 said:


> The Pfizer folks showed up at my house with the money truck this afternoon, sponsorship has been secured.
> 
> Looks like I'll be in the e-buggy class and WINNING the truggy class this weekend. :doowapsta


So we have a sportsman class for truggy now?


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Brian -

Thanks for the sponsorship suggestion. However, I'm not convinced that Viagra and Poli-Grip really pair together that well.

Darren - 

After re-reading my original post, maybe I was a little bit overenthusiastic. It might take me a little while to adjust to truggy racing, possibly even a whole lap. I don't think I naturally possess the "zip-tie the throttle trigger wide open and hold on" mentality that most truggy drivers exhibit. You however, are a natural. Your driving style reminds me of old-school pinball machines. Whack it, bounce around for a while, and eventually end up in the gutter. You should stick to truggy racing at all cost.

Damon - 

Drop one on the track before talking smack! :slimer:


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I have absolutely no intention of backing up any of the smack I throw out on here!

I just like to stir up **** then run like hell!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao at Rusty. Now I know what I can I loan you. One zip tie for truggy training.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Bad news  just got told we r working saturday may go to katy sunday


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Lmao at Rusty. Now I know what I can I loan you. One zip tie for truggy training.


What a class act. I smack talk you and you still offer to loan me parts. Here's to you, DW. :brew:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> I have absolutely no intention of backing up any of the smack I throw out on here!
> 
> I just like to stir up **** then run like hell!


...and now I know what to loan you, Damon. One race-prepped Slash is at your disposal whenever you wish to dip a toe in the Short Course pool.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Does the signup starts at 11? Or the actual races start at 11?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Come on Saturday. I'm ready to see Rusty get schooled in truggy.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> Come on Saturday. I'm ready to see Rusty get schooled in truggy.


Offer to loan him some zip-ties, then challenge him to a race. Hmmm, who would I put my money on?


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Come on Saturday. I'm ready to see Rusty get schooled in truggy.


HAHA! You wish. Besides, I've got that top-secret truggy setup that you gave me that's gonna carry me to victory. What was it again? 2,2,2 in the diffs, 90wt all around in the shocks, shocks straight up and down, 2 degrees toe-in in the front and 20mm ride height, right?

Once I make those changes, I'll be UNSTOPPABLE!!! :dance:

P.S. That's me doing the happy dance after I kick your arse all around in e-buggy!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You aint beating me in buggy. After you left last week I figured out I put my front left upper a arm on upside down. I was doing ok with that setup but once I changed it back to "factory setting" my times came down to consistent sub 30s. Don't worry. You will still get to drive near me every 5th or 6th lap when I come around you


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Upside down is your factory setting"


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Let's make one thing perfectly clear. The ONLY way your car saw a sub 30 second lap time was if ya'll made a tiny tow-rope and Jake D. drug it around behind his car!

And given your driving style, I would expect upside down a-arms would probably be a good setup option.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

Any nitro guys going?


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

No string to Jakey Poo here. What I do have is the not yet released, micro range finder and PLC system that we have been developing here at TI. Installing makes the car stay centered between the pipes to a tolerance of a 1/32" while allowing the zip tie on the throttle to do its thing. This system is expected to be released to the general public inn the fall of 2013. Until then, your just out of luck. Be content with 2nd place. Developers are working on new software that will make it take the most inside point in the turns instead of the center. This should knock another 2 seconds off each lap. Doesn't look like they will have that one ready until the TFT Race though.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it team Geritol approve


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just over 24 hours till the Rusty Smackdown.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Just over 24 hours till the Rusty Smackdown.


I think you've been misinformed - tomorrow is going to include the "Williams whipping" e-buggy main. Also, I'll be conducting a driver smack-talk clinic at my pit table. You should attend.

BTW, can I borrow some truggy parts?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya. I got some broken a-arms and a bent axle I can hook you up with. 

Sorry I won't be able to attend your clinic. I can't be seen out at the tables with you common folk.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Darren....A little birdy told me Rusty has a kick-azzzz truggy to come chase you down. Just so you know.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

He better do good in truggy because he is going to spend all his time on his lid in buggy. That truggy is gonna kill what little bit of skill he has developed in in buggy.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*You really should take my class...*

You've made a trash-talk faux pas. You've tipped your hand and I now know your strategy. Obviously, you're planning to try and take me out when I'm lapping you. You'll have lots of opportunity because we all know that I'll lap you many times in the main. But now that I know what you have planned, all I have to do is get on your bumper and wait for the inevitable crash then cruise on by. Piece of cake.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got back from the track and it is smoth as butter.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

With the 11am start time I should be able to make it and be home in time for the ou vs osu game that starts at 7pm


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

****, would have loved to make this, but just got back in town, wifeys bday tomorrow.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm out as well, daughters b-day.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a beautiful morning to kick Rusty's arse. Track is so smooth you will be able to see his teats when they hit the straight away.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> It's a beautiful morning to kick Rusty's arse. Track is so smooth you will be able to see his teats when they hit the straight away.


LOL, I hope you meant "tears".

Should be a fun race day. Can't wait.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Too early in the morning to keep up with autocorrect. Lol at myself.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Have races started yet? Just got off work


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

The races our over, Rusty and Darren got into it and the scuffle dragged onto the track......lol JK gotta mess with the old people.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*Team Geritol/Viagra/Vaseline Slips one in!*

Darren gave me all I could handle in truggy plus a little bit, but in the end old age and treachery won out. :dance: There's the happy dance Darren.

I had a blast, can't wait to do it again. Thanks to Lance, Karl, and Glen for putting the show on, the track was great.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

great time racing! track was excellent, some great racing between jb & jakey poo...... good job ultimate..


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Fantastic Day!!! Really tight races!!! It was super seeing everyone!!! The track was huge fun and Glenn, Lance, and Carl ran a great show. Rusty, A Million Thanks for hooking me up with those magic tires.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats to Rusty. He put an honest whooping on me in Truggy. Next time. 

And way to go Phill, taking home a second place trophy in SC. 

Track was great as has become the norm at Ultimate. Keep it up


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Grudge Pics*

Buggy and Truggy winners


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahahah. Darren's head hung in shame.......awesome Rusty


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Awsome racing and good tight clean running.
Had good time for about 7 min than my car fell apart
......its all good ......Santa is coming to my house...
Way to go team Viagra......


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hahahah. Darren's head hung in shame.......awesome Rusty


Or maybe he was thinking of getting some Viagra!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hogster said:


> Or maybe he was thinking of getting some Viagra!!!!


Rusty had the economy size bottle under his arm but forgot to whip it out for the victory photo. He did have a great smile for some odd reason..lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Awesome time*

What a great race day. Everyone had so much fun, and what a skilled group of racers. Perfect day of racing.....


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure everyone is anxious to see the new layout. Do we have an ETA on the completion? When do you guys plan to be out there to rebuild? I may come give you a hand.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> Congrats to Rusty. He put an honest whooping on me in Truggy. Next time.
> 
> And way to go Phill, taking home a second place trophy in SC.
> 
> Track was great as has become the norm at Ultimate. Keep it up


Thanks Darren. Even a blind hog can..............if enough people break down. Lol. I have, however, had it vacuum sealed and placed in a safe deposit box.:bounce:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

PhilGundy said:


> Thanks Darren. Even a blind hog can..............if enough people break down. Lol. I have, however, had it vacuum sealed and placed in a safe deposit box.:bounce:


Enjoy it Phil, everyone of my podiums were because my ride lasted longer then the other guys.


----------

